# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  سوال در مورد کاربرد xml و rss

## php_qq

سلام به همگی
چند تا سوال دارم اگه می شه جواب بدید ممنون می شم
1- چه فرقی بین ورژن های مختلف rss هست؟
2- فرض کنیم به سایتی یه rss از 10 تا خبر آخرش داره به اسمه news.rss. می خوام بدونم این news.rss هر دفعه که باید update شه باید دوباره یه rss درست شه و روش نوشته بشه؟ یعنی مثلا مدیر سایت توی بخش مدیریت سایت می ره و مثلا گزینه ای رو میزنه و دوباره rss جنریت میشه و روی قبلی paste می شه؟
3- آیا منظور از parser یعنی پردازش و جستجو در xml؟
4- آیا rss نوعی xml هستش؟
5- کاربرد های xml رو میشه نام ببرید؟
مرسی
خداحافظ

----------


## Akrami

سلام.
من اینجا به سوال دومت جواب میدم. موردای دیگه هم اگر به نتیجه کاملی رسیدم. به روی چشم.
معمولا فایل های که rss رو تولید میکنند روند ایجاد رو کاملا خودکار انجام میدند. و نیازی به دستور خاصی از طرف مدیر نیست. اگر تا حالا به سیستم یک وبلاگ دقت کرده باشی،  توی وبلاگ اینکه چند تا پست نمایش داده بشه و چگونگی نمایش آنها تنظیم میکنی و شما فقط متن اصلی رو مینویسی. سیستم به صورت خودکار 10 تا متن آخر رو نمایش میده. با اضافه شدن یه پست جدید قدیمی ترین متن دیگه نمایش داده نمیشه.
حالا فرض کن بخوای توی وبلاگ یه RSS داشته باشی: سیستم همون عمل رو انجام میده ولی به جای اینکه از Table و عکس و چیدمان برای نشون دادن اونا استفاده کنه که برای انسان خوندنش راحت بشه، اونو توی قالب XML میزاره و نشون میده.  به همین راحتی.

----------


## kiosksoft

> 3- آیا منظور از parser یعنی پردازش و جستجو در xml؟


 بله




> 4- آیا rss نوعی xml هستش؟


 متن ذیل رو بخونید.




> 5- کاربرد های xml رو میشه نام ببرید؟


 تو این لینک کامل ارائه دادم :https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=149988


مخفف Really Simple Syndication به معنی تشکیل ارتباط‌های بسیار ساده‌است و به شما امکان می‌دهد تا از آخرین خبرها و عناوین سایت و یا وبلاگهای مورد علاقه خود با خبر باشید، بدون آنکه نیازی داشته باشید به آنها سر بزنید.

ساختار یک فید rss از زبان اکس‌ام‌ال تشکیل شده‌است. شما نیز میتوانید با استفاده از زبان XML یک rss برای سایت خودتان درست کنید. بسته به نوع نسخه ی rss که استفاده میکنید، ساختار فیدهای شما متفاوت می‌شوند.

RSS یا همان Really Simple Syndication چیزی نیست به جز یک نشانه‌گذاری استاندارد شده XML، که محتوایی که قصد به اشتراک گذاشتن آن را دارید را توصیف می‌کند. به این ترتیب با قرار دادن یک قسمت RSS یک سایت در متن سایت دیگر، با عوض‌شدن اخبار و عناوین سایت اول، این محتویات هم در سایت دوم به صورت خودکار عوض می‌شوند.
RSS چیست؟ RSS روشی برای توصیف اخبار و محتوی وب می‌باشد که برای توزیع از طریق یک ناشر آن‌لاین به کاربران وب بکار می‌رود این برنامه، کاربردی از زبان نشانه‌گذاری گسترش‌پذیر (XML) است که بوسیله کنسرسیومResource Description Framework (RDF) پشتیبانی می‌شود. هرگاه وب سایتی قصد داشته باشد محتوی مطالب خود را منتشر کند توصیفی از آن محتوی به شکل یک مدرک RSS تهیه می‌کند که یک کاربر با یک مرورگر یا برنامه خاصی که قابلیت خواندن محتوی توزیع‌شده به این وسیله را داشته باشد، می‌تواند آن مطالب را دریافت کند." RSS برای اولین بار توسط Netscape در اواخر سال 1999 میلادی با ارائه RSS 0.9 ارائه شد پس از مدتی با کناره گیری Netscape از بخش تجاری، Userland که محصولات وبلاگ نویسی را گسترش می‌داد توسعه آن را به عهده گرفت و ویرایشRSS 0.91 را تولید کرد سپس ویرایش‌های v0.92، v0.93 و v0.94 را تهیه کرد و اخیرا ویرایش‌های RSS 1.0 و RSS 2.0 را ارائه کرده‌است.
کاربردهای اصلی RSS دو مورد زیر هستند: - نمایش تازه‌ترین عناوین وب‌سایت‌های دیگر در وب‌سایت خود و یا بالعکس ( اشتراک مطالب جدید) - دریافت جدیدترین مطالب سایت‌های مورد علاقه با استفاده از نرم‌افزارهای ویژه ( وبگردی با کارآیی بیشتر)
مبنای توسعه RSS و یا امکانات مشابه این است که وب‌سایت‌های مختلف موجود اطلاعات خود را با قالب خاص خود نمایش می‌دهند.
RSS Reader چیست؟ RSS Reader یک نرم‌افزار RSSخوان الکترونیکی است. اکنون نرم‌افزارهای بسیاری در این زمینه وجود دارند که می‌توان با دانلود آنها RSS خواند. اما به تازگی مرورگرهای اینترنتی نیز به سیستم RSS‌خوانی الکترونیکی مجهز شده‌اند.
Feedshow.ir نیز یک RSS Reader آن لاین است که توسط گروه نوین وب طراحی و راه اندازی شده‌است . این سایت به کلیه وب مستر‌ها و صاحبان سایت‌ها و وبلاگ‌های فارسی این امکان را می‌دهد تا با درج لینک‌های RSS خود باعث باعث افزایش بازدید سایت یا وبلاگ خود شوند و امتیاز خود را در موتور‌های جستجو افزایش دهند . همچنین با این کار گروه نوین وب را در تهیه بزرگترین بانک جامع آر اس اس یاری نموده‌اید.

----------

